# Chis and their licking habits.



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

O.k. since someone started the licking lotion thread I thought I would bring this up...and be warned it is gross.. Buffy has an obsession with licking inside noses! She is so strange. I will not allow this on my nose it is just way to gross for me, but my hubby and oldest son let her lick away. They say it feels like her tongue is touching their brain..OOHH! Most people would think my family is crazy(especially non animal lovers) for allowing this so I don't tell just anybody, but I figured one of you guys have to have a chi that is just as strange and perhaps does the same thing. We can't figure out why she likes it so much, I mean she goes crazy when she gets near their nose. Has anyone else got a chi with strange licking habits?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah Twig does this all the time when shes excited, first thing when we all wake up she's licking Neil's (my partner) nose and mouth and she tries to do it to me but i wont let her its gross, my sister-in-law's 2 chi's do it too!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi also does this, it feels so weird.


----------



## paul69 (May 11, 2006)

*nose licker*

Hi,my chi pebbles is a nose licker,she goes straight for the nostrils and launches her tongue so far up it somes out of my ears!!!! (only kidding) it is uncomfortable though when it reaches the top.....im the only one in the family who seems to like it can't understand it myself...


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Now you know what "being brainwashed" really means! LOL

Buford does it too, once in a while and my sisters Blue Elle does it all the time, and she's so quick that your got before you have time to react! LOL


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Mine are super nasty.
Jamoka loves to lick belly buttons!! when you don't let him do it he'll digg at your clothes.
Jasper loves to lick ears, weather it be human or chi he licks everyones ears,it's not like it's 2mins it's like 10mins at a time
the girls have no strange licking habbits


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh my goodness, this is gross!!!!!!!! Thank goodness my chi's don't do this.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I posted the same thing in the other licking thread - Scruffy is a major nostril licker and it def feels like he is licking your brain lol, it's icky but he does it with such love and affection...his eyes half close as he does it and you can tell he really enjoys it and adores you.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

Dave licks EVERYTHING ,hahahha... not specifically noses...but he will lick your face, hands,feet-he loves feet for some reason.... he also likes to lick things with textures- blankets,toys,legs,carpet, whatever.... lol... oh well, could be worse :tongue5:


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

tofu like to lick ear and belly button too. ooh this is gross, but he like armpit too :scratch:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

oh yeah forgot about the armpit twig only did this when she was really young not now so gross though


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

I definately feel better knowing other people have strange chi's. I wonder what is going through their mind when they are in their licking la-la land?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Chihuahua's love their people and the smell of them. All the places you have mentioned are rife with your fragrance, and it's my understanding that they like those places because they love you and desire your very essence. Remember they can't verbalize "I love you", so they show it the only way they know how; licking. I love it when my little boy licks me, because I realize it's a show of affection. He doesn't do it with everyone.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

*Chis rule*, I agree with your comment, I fin it very endearing when Scruffy starts his licking frenzy as he only does it to those he really loves.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Guinny pig does it all the time too. We call it nostril flossing!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

lecohen said:


> *Chis rule*, I agree with your comment, I fin it very endearing when Scruffy starts his licking frenzy as he only does it to those he really loves.


It can comfort on a blue day like nothing else in the world can!


----------

